# Films



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Just watched PREDATOR for about the 20th time,

What's your most watched film?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Groundhog Day


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Gregory's Girl


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

The Battle Of Britain h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Night of the hunter


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd have to say The Fast & The Furious h34r: As a movie I just cannot fault it, and the soundtrack just fits every scene perfectly. And noes, I'm not some boy racer


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Wild Bunch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We Were Soldiers.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Night of the hunter


A stand alone masterpiece :thumbsup:

Most watched here is 'Dumb & Dumber' :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The Andromeda Strain or maybe Planet of the Apes. Many older films were on television all the time when I was a child, often two or three times each year. Animal Farm was run each year for eight years at my school. By the time we were in the eighth grade everybody knew it by heart. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> The Andromeda Strain or maybe Planet of the Apes. Many older films were on television all the time when I was a child, often two or three times each year. Animal Farm was run each year for eight years at my school. By the time we were in the eighth grade everybody knew it by heart. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Papillon, Dustan Hoffman Steve McQueen


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Zulu closely followed by The Alamo and I bet I'm not the only one  .


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

In no particular order & depending on mood h34r:

Saving Private Ryan

Snatch

Oh Brother Where Art Thou

Lord of The Rings Trilogy

Indiana Jones (all except 2nd one)

Heat

Outlaw Josey Wales

Band of Brothers

I must get out more :lol:

Paul


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Groundhog Day


Watched that the other Sunday for the first time in years and had forgotten just how funny that film is.

My most watched film is Black Hawk Down.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like these.

Aliens

Das boot

Stalingrad

The green mile

The Shawshank Redemption .

bowie


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Snatch / Lock stock...

Faves:

The Underworld series ...Mmmm Kate B .....Mmmm

Boondock Saints

And too many more to mention now


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Gladiator and Kingdom of Heaven.

Oh! and Zatoichi (2003 version). Brilliant!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The film I've seen the most times is The Life of Brian 

Cannot ever turn it off if it come on, bugs the wife as I have an annoying (to her) habit of saying the words a second in advance of the film!

All I said was that piece of halibut was good enough for Jehova


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Waynes World and Coming to America. I musthave watch both about 50 times when I was a kid... Haven't watched either for more than 10 years


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Local Hero

Lost in Translation

and anything by these guys. :lol:


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Snatch / Lock stock...
> 
> Faves:
> 
> ...


Brilliant film!

I'd have to say The Thing (Kurt Russel version). Whenever I had revision to do or chores to be done...straight in the DVD player!

Followed by In Bruges & Army of Darkness...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Probably fairly equal time devoted to these three...

Withnail and I

The Running Man

Total Recall


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

for me all time most watched either first blood or grosse point blank.

recently though ive been watching revolver and rock n rolla by guy richie very good typical richie films ,and sat down and watched quantum of solice again yesterday its alot better 3rd time around .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Car films mostly, two favourites are the The Driver and Dirty Mary Crazy Larry then Clint Eastwood cowboy films, Josey Wales and Unforgiven being the better of the bunch, Pale Rider isn't to bad as well.

B.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

oddgitt said:


> Followed by In Bruges & Army of Darkness...


I've got the Boomstick Edition 2 disc set of Army of Darkness sitting by the computer.  The alternate commentary track is fantastic. Campbell and the Rami's talk about all of the things they put in the film that make no sense and how Sam delights in torturing Bruce during filming.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Car films mostly, two favourites are the The Driver and Dirty Mary Crazy Larry then Clint Eastwood cowboy films, Josey Wales and Unforgiven being the better of the bunch, Pale Rider isn't to bad as well.
> 
> B.


Speaking of films with cars... Two-Lane Blacktop and Brewster McCloud were staples of my youth spent watching TV. 

Later,

William


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I haverecently bought all three Terminators for less than five quid second hand off Amazon ahead of the new one that is coming out


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> Withnail and I


Forgot that one, and I have to admit to knowing a fair few of the lines from it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Most watched - Blazing Saddles or Life of Brian

followed closely by Kill Bill & Pulp Fiction


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> for me all time most watched either first blood or *grosse point blank*.


Watching it now! Very good comedy between Cusack and Akroyd!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

oddgitt said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > for me all time most watched either first blood or *grosse point blank*.
> ...


great soundtrack ,ackroyd and cusack are brilliant and minnie driver looks good too.a classic .


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Stan said:


> We Were Soldiers.


Love that film, It was on again yesterday on More4. One of the best soundtracks too.

My most watched film would be either Memphis Belle or Hamburger Hill.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Mine would be Highlander love the movie and the Queen soundtrack !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Zephod said:


> Mine would be Highlander love the movie and the Queen soundtrack !


That's my 710's favourite, though I suspect you don't have her lust for Christopher Lambert!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Zephod said:
> 
> 
> > Mine would be Highlander love the movie and the Queen soundtrack !
> ...


Certainly not :lol: However my 710 likes him so I can watch it as much as I like without complaints :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The two films I can watch over and over are Excalibur and Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Star Wars / Jaws / Raiders of the Lost Arc / The Italian Job / Hot Fuzz


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

PhilM said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Withnail and I
> ...


I have a good mate who's a typical frustrated out-of-work performer... He's very Withnail and I always greet him with the line "Monty! You terrible c***!"

I know it's wrong but it's one of my favourite lines. Possibly even more wrong is "I mean to have you, my dear boy, even if it must be burglary..." :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

chocko said:


> Just watched PREDATOR for about the 20th time,
> 
> What's your most watched film?


Full metal Jacket


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Star Wars, Predator, Ace Ventura 1&2, Police Academy 1,2,3,4

and to al esser extent though shouldn't be: Aliens and Blade Runner.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Independence Day. I didn't really believe that any Sci-Fi film was going to be watched more by me than Starwars, but Independence Day gets far more of my attention since it was released.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Platoon.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Good question, but very difficult to answer. I'd guess something like "The Wizard of Oz".

But I do remember that the first two VHS videos I bought were "For a Few Dollars More" and "Razorback", so they might be high up on the list given that I probably played them over and over again for weeks, if not months.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Car films mostly, two favourites are ....


American Graffiti (at least 20 times) and Steve McQueen's Le Mans ....

Not forgetting, of course ....



William_Wilson said:


> Speaking of films with cars... Two-Lane Blacktop


Another much under-rated 'classic' car movie. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have to say that a sci-fi film called Serenity gets played a lot at my house - I must have seen it a dozen times or so & I never seem to tire of it. Other favourites include the likes of The Usual Suspects, The Good The Bad & The Ugly, The Wild Bunch, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, 300, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, The Incredibles, Conan The Barbarian, Love Actually, About A Boy, the Shrek films, both Toy Story films (but especially the first one), Old Boy & loads more. My favourite of all the cinema releases I've seen recently (including Wolverine & the new Star Trek jobbie) has to be Watchmen - just superb & a must buy dvd when it comes out


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ice Cold In Alex

Ride the High Country

The Thing


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice to see votes for Excalibur, Independence Day, The Good The Bad And The Ugly...

Aside from Sci-Fi, which is my favourite genre, I tend to go for films with 'million-dollar' scripts. Recent great screenplays, for me, would include As Good As It Gets, Road To Perdition and, more recently, In Bruges. But the greatest film ever, imo, just has to be Gladiator. It's got the lot.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Japanese cinema, Seven Samurai must be the most watched.



purplepantman said:


> Oh! and Zatoichi (2003 version). Brilliant!


:thumbsup: I have all Kitano's movies, he's excellent in his last one "Blood and bones" based on a true story (no martial arts involved). I also like "Brother" a lot.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Ronin

Bullitt

The Castle

The Commitments

Planes, Trains and Automobiles

Uncle Buck

Are probably my most watched films.


----------

